# Is Cooing a Sign of Pain in Pigeons?



## pigeonpants (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello,

One of my pigeons was beaten up pretty bad by 2 other pigeons, the poor thing.  She went into their nesting area and got stuck. She had to get stitches and she's on pain relief and antibiotic.

It's about 3 days after the incident. She walks around, preens, eats and drinks. She's been stretching a bit too. But today she started cooing, in the kind of coo when a pigeon is calling for their mate. (She doesn't have a mate and I'm keeping her isolated from the other pigeons while she recovers). Her cooing is pretty quiet and sounds weak, and she's usually standing on one leg when she does this. She acts fine otherwise, but I'm just worried she's in pain if the painkillers are wearing off before her next dose, and that's why she's cooing? I tried googling this but I couldn't find anything about this. I know it's probably normal, but I don't want to take the chance that the entire time she was doing this because she's in pain. Does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks so much


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds to me like she is calling for a mate. A pigeon in pain will sit puffed up, not preening or cooing etc.


----------



## pigeonpants (Oct 16, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Sounds to me like she is calling for a mate. A pigeon in pain will sit puffed up, not preening or cooing etc.


Oh, good! That's what I suspected, but I just wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

calling for a mate for sure


----------



## pulsev2 (May 19, 2019)

pigeonpants said:


> Hello,
> 
> One of my pigeons was beaten up pretty bad by 2 other pigeons, the poor thing.  She went into their nesting area and got stuck. She had to get stitches and she's on pain relief and antibiotic.
> 
> ...


Mine coo when they’re satisfied and happy


----------

